# How do you entertain a 5 week old and onwards?



## amylou0702

Hello

I have a 5 week old baby boy and as of last week his awake time has increased to the point where he is awake most of the day.

He can get really whingy at times an di think its because he's bored. He has a swind and a mat with dangly animals that he hits out at but is there anything else that i can be doing to entertain him? He gets bored of the swing and mat really quickly.

I sing to him(poor boy!) and talk to him aswell but feel a bit silly.

Any advice/ideas are much appriciated

Amy


----------



## Katt

It is really hard to entertain them when they can't do much themselves! I remember those days well!

We used to read books - ones with bog bold pics for a few imins at a time. A mirror is useful too, singing, walking round the house describing what we could see, put the radio on and dance, tummy time, gentle stretches, funny faces, the washing machine, erm, cant think of any more! Good luck!


----------



## bellablue

i love dancing with my 4 week old :) she loves music!


----------



## natz123

It's so hard isnt it, there's only so many nursery rhymes you can sing and so much talking you can do to a baby that doesn't talk back. Charlie just loves going in different rooms, sometimes he'll get a bit whingey too but just going in a different room can cheer him up as there's more for him to look at. He also likes going out for walks again taking in everything he can see.

Don't feel silly talking to him  ... If people could see / hear me jumping up and down and talking / singing and pretty much just going crazy to Charlie I would probably get LO led up but he seems to enjoy it so I don't care :-D were mummys and were allowed xx


----------



## bellablue

natz123 said:


> It's so hard isnt it, there's only so many nursery rhymes you can sing and so much talking you can do to a baby that doesn't talk back. Charlie just loves going in different rooms, sometimes he'll get a bit whingey too but just going in a different room can cheer him up as there's more for him to look at. He also likes going out for walks again taking in everything he can see.
> 
> Don't feel silly talking to him  ... If people could see / hear me jumping up and down and talking / singing and pretty much just going crazy to Charlie I would probably get LO led up but he seems to enjoy it so I don't care :-D were mummys and were allowed xx

very true:hugs:


----------



## shimmy

My Lo is 6 weeks old , he's now responding to peekaboo its so so cute. I sing to him too and play things like touch your nose,feet,head. I put him under his play gym and help him touch the toys. We have a Sophie giraffe and I put it at his feet so he kicks and it squeaks, he loooves that :) and I talk to him he loves having.a conversation :) he smiles mostly at s words, he thinks its very funny when I say "is daddy smelly" hehe x


----------



## RDC24

I agree with reading bright colored books. And showing them anything new, even if they can't grab them yet - showing toys. Singing and dancing are great. Going on walks is awesome. Listening to music. My LO loves to watch the fan spin on the ceiling, but she's a bit older. Not sure if 5 week olds can focus that far away.


----------



## girlsmooch

someone posted this link when my lo was younger i found it quite useful:

https://www.babycentre.co.uk/baby/development/letsplay/6weeks/

xxx


----------

